# New way to install Low level converter.. Plug and play



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

That's pretty interesting but I already spliced into wires by hood release and it was free! But still a very interesting product.


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

by the way.. It is only $30 on Amazon


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

I assume you still had to splice into the wires by the hood release to get signal from your amp to your speakers?


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Sure its a new way, but it also costs money, splicing is so easy and free!


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

$30 gets you a LOC, and a remote wire off of the LOC that turns the amp on when it senses voltage on the speaker wires. So, the amp does not come on with accessory. It only comes on when the radio is playing music. It was worth it to me. 

Yes, if you want to get music to your speakers, the easiest way is to spice into the harness either at the doors, or in the kick panel. I did it at the doors under the dash, and left the main harness alone.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

I would have used this if i would have known about it. it looks like a clean easy install.


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

I should have taken pictures during my install. 

- You have to take the dash apart, starting with the shifter bezel

- Then take the little pocket out in front of the bezel.

- Remove the main silver trim at the top (it just pops out)

-Then you work your way up the dash and remove the AC heater controls, display unit, and radio controls. Most of them are held in by 7mm screws. They pop out after you remove the screws. 

-Take the yellow power wire on one end of the adapter and tap it into the adapters harness yellow wire. This will give you power to the PAC. Then take the blue with black strip wire on the PAC and tap it into the black wire on the adapter harness. The yellow and black wires are all the way at the bottom of the connectors on the harness. The blue/black wire is ground.

- Remove the stereo and unplug the connector. Then take the PAC adapter the cables through the right side vent area. Plug it into the stereo then plug the cars harness into the adapter. Route the cables toward the pass side and stuff the adapter in next to the glove box. It fits perfectly there. Then from there, you can connect a remote wire to the blue wire on the adapter and connect the RCAs and run them back from the dash to the back...


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

This is also good for people who are leasing who want to add a sub but dont want to cut wires.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> This is also good for people who are leasing who want to add a sub but dont want to cut wires.



hehe I am leasing, thats why I did all the tapping at the kick panel:th_coolio: they will never know.


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

You will still have to splice wires in the kick panels if you want to upgrade your highs me thinks.


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

My highs went to a crossover. So, i didn't have to splice them. I just ran the wire from the tweeter to the crossover and abandoned the factory plug...


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

toydriver00 said:


> My highs went to a crossover. So, i didn't have to splice them. I just ran the wire from the tweeter to the crossover and abandoned the factory plug...


I was talking about running your highs off an amp. It sounds like you are using the 20 watt head unit to power your comps.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I spliced in from the right rear door speaker and had an issue with the signal cutting out at higher volumes, and started this thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/2388-sub-amp-cuts-out-high-volume-not-amp-problem.html

Any ideas?


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

Vulgar_Display said:


> I was talking about running your highs off an amp. It sounds like you are using the 20 watt head unit to power your comps.


 
No, I am using the amp. I have speaker wire running from the amp to the crossovers that came with the speakers. Then, the tweeters came with wire already soldered to them. So, those wires run to the tweeter side of the crossovers. Then, from the woofer side of the crossovers, I am running a wires to the connector inside the dash at the doors. The tweeter wires are not hooked up, and the wires coming from the radio are capped where I cut them..


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

I don't have an issue with my amp cutting out. I am not running a sub because I need space for a stroller. I have the amp mounted to the side of the trunk and out of the way. 

I am running 2 6x9s and a set of components up front. The factory rear door speakers are still there running off the head unit also.


----------



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

toydriver00 said:


> I just finished installing components in the front and 6x9s in the rear of my car. I was looking at tapping into the speaker wires in the drivers kick panel to do it, but did some research and found a better way.
> 
> Pac-Audio.com Product Details | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future
> 
> Pac-audio lists this coverter for camaros, equinoxs, srx, and terrain. I knew that my wife's equinox and my car had the same type connectors on the back. So, I looked at the pinouts for the cruze and the camaro (I couldn't find one for the equinox). They were identical except for the fact that pin 14 on the cruze (Low speed serial data) was pin 28 on the camaro. The pac adapter wires every pin staight through. So, I was good. I hooked it up and stuffed the converter in the dash next to the glove box. It works perfectly and I have 4 channels with remote coming off the converter.



Which Cruze audio system did you have? Did you have the standard system or the upgraded Pioneer OEM system?


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

I have the standard..


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I used this one- Pac-Audio.com Product Details | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future to hook up a single pioneer 12 in my trunk. Works great and was super easy to install.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. While splicing is free, this would be a much more reliable way, especially for me who doesn't want to splice into my brand new car. 

Also, this comes from my 12+ years as mobile electronic install tech....


----------



## HalfMoon (Jul 16, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. I'm looking into buying a Cruze for my commuter car and was researching the stereo beakout options, wondering if there was a clean way to get line level outputs.

On my 2011 Corvette I had to buy this and cut off a connector and solder on the RCA's myself:










Being able to at least get line levels to amp(s) and my own speakers were a make or break if I buy a Cruze, I think I can live with the unique HU.

Thanks again!


----------



## devoh (Apr 15, 2016)

cruzeman said:


> That's pretty interesting but I already spliced into wires by hood release and it was free! But still a very interesting product.


Do you know what that harness is called? I broke the lever on mine and I think its causing my car's stabilitrack to not work.


----------

